# Homemade indexing plate?



## Rmartin (Jun 28, 2009)

I love my Jet mini, but if I knew what I know now what I didn't know then, I would have gotten one with indexing capabilities.

Has anyone made an indexing plate for a lathe that isn't factory built with one?

I was thinking an old saw blade with it's teeth built in at the proper positions would be a good place to start.


----------



## johnnycnc (Jun 28, 2009)

I made some a long time ago to retrofit on the older Jets..
Here is a photo if it helps you get any ideas.:biggrin:
http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=9214

Not that complicated, really.Just takes a while to line it all up.


----------



## shull (Jun 28, 2009)

if you search "indexing plates" there is an thread discribing how to make one.  I believe the author was frednc

Hope this helps


----------



## KenV (Jun 28, 2009)

I needed one this last spring and purchased one similar to what is John shows in the photos.   It fit on the Jet 1014 very easily with the Pin Plate attaching to the existing screws on the back of the head stock.  There were two rows of holes to catch with the pin.  Worked well for marking holes to drill along the edge of bowls on a collabortive work with my weaving wife.  

http://alisam.com/page/14g9e/Woodworking_turning_OT.html

fast and easy  -- took about 10 minutes to be operational.


----------



## dogcatcher (Jun 28, 2009)

I needed one but did not need all of the holes so I took a cheap plastic cutting board from Harbor Freight and used a compass to determine where the holes needed to be.  Centered punched the holes to keep the drill bit from slipping and then drilled them out.  Used a 1" center so it would fit on the spindle.  With the left over scraps from the cutting board I made a bracket for the pin to lock it in place.  A clamp held the pin holder in place and the chuck kept the index wheel locked down.  Took a few hours to make but cost was less than $10.


----------



## Rmartin (Jun 28, 2009)

Very helpful, thanks!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 29, 2009)

dogcatcher said:


> I needed one but did not need all of the holes so I took a cheap plastic cutting board from Harbor Freight and used a compass to determine where the holes needed to be.  Centered punched the holes to keep the drill bit from slipping and then drilled them out.  Used a 1" center so it would fit on the spindle.  With the left over scraps from the cutting board I made a bracket for the pin to lock it in place.  A clamp held the pin holder in place and the chuck kept the index wheel locked down.  Took a few hours to make but cost was less than $10.



There ya go! I have been thinking about an indexing set up to be made at home. Couldn't find my compass! Anyway, I am also making a couple of simple indexing set ups, just lack finishing up (like everything else). Another thought I had was to make  a template and post it here. Should be able to print it off and put on a board, plastic, or....and drill the holes.  What do you think?


----------



## Chuck Key (Jun 29, 2009)

That can be done with pie chart software.  I have used Excel.  Just make a pie with 12 or 24 equal slices etc then print it out and stick it on the material as a guide.

Chuckie


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 29, 2009)

take your pick

http://www.smithart.us/download.htm


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 29, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> take your pick
> 
> http://www.smithart.us/download.htm



Aahh you guys, I was trying to look impressive and you pull out this.  I think I'll have to try it out =8^).


----------



## jleiwig (Jun 29, 2009)

Paul in OKC said:


> Aahh you guys, I was trying to look impressive and you pull out this. I think I'll have to try it out =8^).


 
Sorry Paul..we want vises to fix our vices :biggrin:


----------



## dogcatcher (Jun 29, 2009)

Make sure you use a center punch to keep the drill bit from wandering  off of the correct spot.  I only did 16 holes to start with, for what I do that was more than enough,  Also do not drill your center hole until you have the entire wheel marked.

After you mount the wheel you can trim it with a chisel.  I rough sawed the circle and then cleaned it up on the lathe.  Looks as good as high dollar store bought, just not as many holes.


----------



## Morris129 (Jun 29, 2009)

There is a web site that sell indexing rings for $2o to $30 .  It may be a waste of time but it is   www.ironfirellc.com.  I just bought a used 1040 without a whell so I will try to find one.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is a pic of my latest project. Don't have the base for the pin plate yet, but you get the idea. It is a 24 tooth sprocket, drilled 1" and welded onto a 1"-8 nut that I cut in two. 1/4" rod for the pin. I am also working on an attachment to put holes, or dots, or.... into blanks, and will get to it soon, I hope, and sent out to the beta tester (sorry, already got one).


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Jun 30, 2009)

I laid out the several in Corel, and lasered them off on 4" and 6" discs.  The most difficult part you need to know is the angle(s) you want and then duplicate the pin hole around a particular point at that angle.


----------

